
Straw Hat Riot - SWattam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straw_Hat_Riot
======
betawolf33
I wrote up a transcription of the New York Times article on this event, which
exists as a fairly degraded PDF.

[http://bæta.net/resources/documents/ocr_nyt_hw.txt](http://bæta.net/resources/documents/ocr_nyt_hw.txt)

Some interesting snippets:

Violence:

> Harry Gerber, 25, of 69 East 115th Street, went to Harlem Hospital for
> treatment for injuries received in fighting off straw hat vandals at 115th
> Street and Park Avenue. When a crowd of boys tried to seize his hat he put
> up a fight and was badly beaten and kicked.

Courtroom drama:

> A. Silverman was sentenced to 3 days in jail by Magistrate Peter A. Hatting,
> in the Night Court. On Thursday Magistrate Hatting had given warning that he
> would impose jail sentences upon any one brought before him on the charge of
> smashing straw hats. Abraham Birnbaum of 522 Lavionia Avenue, Brooklyn,
> appeared in court as the complainant against Silverman.

> Just before he sent Silverman to jail, Magistrate Hatting discharged
> Sikeowitz, the youth arrested at 116th Street and Lexington Avenue. The
> Magistrate was about to send Sikeowitz to jail despite the intercedence of
> Oldbaum, the complainant, when the sight of the prisoner's gray-haired
> mother, 70 years old, caused him to relent for her sake.

> "But I'll sent the next one to jail," said the Magistrate. "I intend to see
> that citizens are protected in their property." Silverman was the next one.

A range of ages:

> Patrolman James Sheehan of the Oak Street Station arrested two boys whom he
> saw smashing a straw hat at First Avenue and Seventh Street. The boys said
> they were Walter Shulka, 13, of 102d East Seventh Street, and Abraham
> Silverman, 12, of 94 East Seventh Street. They will be arraigned in the
> Children's Court today on the charge of juvenile delinquency. An hour later
> Patrolman Sheehan arrested Abraham Moses, 15, of 810 East Nineteenth Street,
> at Tenth Street and Avenue A, on the same charge.

